# No Gi Judo



## Makalakumu (Jun 13, 2008)

Who practices randori without a gi on a regular basis?  Are there any no gi judo rules competitions?  How does judo fair, in general, in no gi open competitions?


----------



## D Dempsey (Jun 13, 2008)

When I was in Korea we would occasionally do randori without a Gi.  Some of the older guys were real big on it.


----------



## Formosa Neijia (Jun 14, 2008)

upnorthkyosa said:


> Who practices randori without a gi on a regular basis?  Are there any no gi judo rules competitions?  How does judo fair, in general, in no gi open competitions?



You obviously have to change the grips a whole lot to make it work. I like that since the throws end up being more like what I learned in taijiquan and baguazhang. But gripping someone's arm/wrist is much more difficult than gripping a gi.

I would suggest Karo Parisyan's DVD series: Judo for MMA. Hes does a good job showing the throws in a gi-less environment, but be warned that there is a bit of repetition in the presentation. Still worth the money, though.

Hope that helps.


----------



## RedRonin38 (Jun 17, 2008)

Occaisionaly we grapple no gi...I'm not real big on that.  More bruises, and livining in a colder climate, less realism for purposes of self defense.  Don't see the harm in taking off the gi from time to time though to study and learn the differences in technique without it.  Meh, what fun is ne waza without gi chokes?:idunno:


----------



## jlhummel (Jun 17, 2008)

you might also look at Olympic freestyle wrestling and Greko Roman style for throws and sweeps and techniques that dont use clothing.  freesstyle wrestling uses many throws that are based off of Judo.  And Greco is totally about throwing without using clothing


----------



## Darth F.Takeda (Jun 20, 2008)

RedRonin38 said:


> Occaisionaly we grapple no gi...I'm not real big on that. More bruises, and livining in a colder climate, less realism for purposes of self defense. Don't see the harm in taking off the gi from time to time though to study and learn the differences in technique without it. Meh, what fun is ne waza without gi chokes?:idunno:


 
 You might live in the artic but youy still might be wearing a t-shirt when you are inside as could your opposition.


 We do Gi and No Gi randori a good bit.


----------



## RedRonin38 (Jul 1, 2008)

Darth F.Takeda said:


> You might live in the artic but youy still might be wearing a t-shirt when you are inside as could your opposition.
> 
> 
> We do Gi and No Gi randori a good bit.


 
The more of both you do, the better.  However, I am positive that I'm least likely to engage in combat with a naked opponent.


----------



## matt.m (Jul 2, 2008)

No Gi Judo is a misnomer. If it is summer time then treat the wrist as the gi sleeve and all is solved. If you wanna get nasty then wrap an arm behind the neck.

For instance when doing a shoulder or hip throw, straight grab the wrist. Go through the throw as normal. However, if a right side throw then grab left hand to to left hand. Pull, as you doing your kazushi then no problem use the right arm wrap it around your opponents neck. Harsh throw and hard fall.

Oh and if you ever need to choke cross your hands and squeeze forearms together. Works great on someone on the ground.

No Gi Judo is easy you just have to take the gi top off and practice.

By the way, look at Karo Paryisian to see how judo fares.  But there is no such things as a no gi judo tournament.


----------



## Ybot (Jul 2, 2008)

Besides his video series Karo Parisian currently has a book out about using Judo in MMA, which is all no gi Judo, and how to set up throws with striking.  Also, David Camarillo will have a no-gi Judo book out soon.  Both from Victory Belt publishing.  They are coming out with some high quality MMA and grappling books.


----------



## RedRonin38 (Jul 3, 2008)

matt.m said:


> No Gi Judo is a misnomer. If it is summer time then treat the wrist as the gi sleeve and all is solved. If you wanna get nasty then wrap an arm behind the neck.
> 
> For instance when doing a shoulder or hip throw, straight grab the wrist. Go through the throw as normal. However, if a right side throw then grab left hand to to left hand. Pull, as you doing your kazushi then no problem use the right arm wrap it around your opponents neck. Harsh throw and hard fall.
> 
> ...


 
Sounds like experience talking, thanks.  Here's a nice, short video with Mike Swain doing some no gi stuff while Matt Hughes looks on:

http://video.google.com/videoplay?d...15&q=mike+swain+mma&ei=ceBsSIWyJou05ALQkOibDw

Enjoy:ultracool


----------



## D Dempsey (Jul 3, 2008)

A favorite move of one of the guys I trained with in korea was to do an O-sotogari with a wizzer over the right arm and to grab the hair with your free hand.  The gentleman was the Gyong-gi provincal judo and sseiurm champion and could literally spike your head onto the mat with this.  It was good times.


----------



## RedRonin38 (Jul 4, 2008)

D Dempsey said:


> A favorite move of one of the guys I trained with in korea was to do an O-sotogari with a wizzer over the right arm and to grab the hair with your free hand. The gentleman was the Gyong-gi provincal judo and sseiurm champion and could literally spike your head onto the mat with this. It was good times.


 
Ouch.  Judo can be brutal if you play it that way.  Gi, or no-Gi.


----------



## D Dempsey (Jul 4, 2008)

Let's be honest here Judo is brutal anyway you play it.  I got injured more in my year of judo then I have in 5 years of BJJ.


----------



## Formosa Neijia (Jul 4, 2008)

D Dempsey said:


> A favorite move of one of the guys I trained with in korea was to do an O-sotogari with a wizzer over the right arm and to grab the hair with your free hand.  The gentleman was the Gyong-gi provincal judo and sseiurm champion and could literally spike your head onto the mat with this.  It was good times.



Yeah, that stuff sounds so cool and knowing how to do it is necessary. But training like that is stupid IMO. I'm sitting here in front of the computer instead of going to practice (and haven't for a week) because some stupid kid insisted on training his competition throw on me that was similar in style to what is listed above. My chiropractor is making good money off me now. 

Train smart, not stupid.


----------



## D Dempsey (Jul 4, 2008)

Yeah I was injured almost all the time while I was there.  Most of the guys who trained there were Korean police officers so we did a lot of strange things like randori with wooden knives and with batons.  One time I showed up for practice and we ended up doing a hodge-podge mix of judo and soccer.


----------



## YinYang (Jan 19, 2009)

D Dempsey said:


> Let's be honest here Judo is brutal anyway you play it.  I got injured more in my year of judo then I have in 5 years of BJJ.



My neck hurts right now.  Seriously. (Dont ask, I dont want to talk about it). The pains of being a white belt.  Sigh.

Oh, BTW... Love the art!  Thrilled to be a Judoka!!

Andrew


----------



## Formosa Neijia (Jan 23, 2009)

Ybot said:


> Besides his video series Karo Parisian currently has a book out about using Judo in MMA, which is all no gi Judo, and how to set up throws with striking.  Also, David Camarillo will have a no-gi Judo book out soon.  Both from Victory Belt publishing.  They are coming out with some high quality MMA and grappling books.



No way! Camarillo is one of my favorites. Is there any info up yet?


----------

